

C9 lecture: monadic design patterns [video] - m0nastic
http://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/C9-Lectures-Greg-Meredith-Monadic-Design-Patterns-for-the-Web-2-of-n

======
m0nastic
There is also a part 1 (which includes an intro to monads):

[http://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Charles/C9-Lectures-Greg-
Mere...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Charles/C9-Lectures-Greg-Meredith-
Monadic-Design-Patterns-for-the-Web-Introduction-to-Monads)

I know I've seen some posts recently where people are inquiring about them.

